# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX مساعدة :  احتراق بكسين  في اسبوع --mxbox

## serviceway

بوكس مات وشتريت التاني وحترق بعد ثلاثة ايام بمادا تنصحونني وشكرا  :Mad:

----------


## mohamed73

ممكن توضيح اخي 
كيف مات الاول
وكيف احترق التاني

----------


## serviceway

الاول بعد محاولة اعادة تسطيب برنامج تعريف البوكس--"driver"
والتاني بعد توصيله بالهاتف ب30ثانية مع العلم ان po :Stick Out Tongue: rt usb =5.5v

----------


## hamada yousri

اخى البوكسات الخضرا معظمها توقفت نهائيا بعد التحديث الاخير للبوكس انصحك بشراء البرتقالى ولا تعمل تحديث للبوكس نهائيا مهما كانت الحاجة للتحديث هذة الفترة والله الموفق

----------


## serviceway

شكرا لك  :Smile:  يا اخ  hamada

----------


## chaakkir

شكرا لك

----------


## youssef0707

شكرا لك شكرا لك

----------


## xmaroc

ياخي ابتعد عن منتاجات مانولي واشتري بوكس   turbo flash

----------


## احمد الاسطي

بوكس مات وشتريت التاني وحترق بعد ثلاثة ايام بمادا تنصحونني وشكرا  :Mad:

----------

